# This Is Why Some Folks Do Not Want Vaccines



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*This Is Why Some Folks Do Not Want Vaccines*

Thalidomide, Cancer, Mercury, Anti-freeze, etc, they do this crap all the time...AND KILL A FEW MORE MILLION AMERICANS....

*CDC Admits 98 Million Americans Received Polio Vaccine Contaminated With Cancer Virus*

Jul 17 • Articles, Big Pharma, Vaccines • 4156 Views • 4 Comments
94628 208 1210 72 97 Share99952

http://www.realfarmacy.com/cdc-admi...polio-vaccine-contaminated-with-cancer-virus/

VaccineThe CDC has quickly removed a page from their website, which is now cached here, admitting that more than 98 million Americans received one or more doses of polio vaccine within an 8-year span when a proportion of the vaccine was contaminated with a cancer causing polyomavirus called SV40. It has been estimated that 10-30 million Americans could have received an SV40 contaminated dose of the vaccine.

V40 is an abbreviation for Simian vacuolating virus 40 or Simian virus 40, a polyomavirus that is found in both monkeys and humans. Like other polyomaviruses, SV40 is a DNA virus that has been found to cause tumors and cancer.

SV40 is believed to suppress the transcriptional properties of the tumor-suppressing genes in humans through the SV40 Large T-antigen and SV40 Small T-antigen. Mutated genes may contribute to uncontrolled cellular proliferation, leading to cancer.

Michele Carbone, Assistant Professor of Pathology at Loyola University in Chicago, has recently isolated fragments of the SV-40 virus in human bone cancers and in a lethal form of lung cancer called mesothelioma. He found SV-40 in 33% of the osteosarcoma bone cancers studied, in 40% of other bone cancers, and in 60% of the mesotheliomas lung cancers, writes Geraldo Fuentes.

Dr. Michele Carbone openly acknowledged HIV/AIDS was spread by the hepatitis B vaccine produced by Merck & Co. during the early 1970s. It was the first time since the initial transmissions took place in 1972-74, that a leading expert in the field of vaccine manufacturing and testing has openly admitted the Merck & Co. liability for AIDS.

The matter-of-fact disclosure came during discussions of polio vaccines contaminated with SV40 virus which caused cancer in nearly every species infected by injection. Many authorities now admit much, possibly most, of the world's cancers came from the Salk and Sabin polio vaccines, and hepatitis B vaccines, produced in monkeys and chimps.

It is said mesothelioma is a result of asbestos exposure, but research reveals that 50% of the current mesotheliomas being treated no longer occurs due to asbestos but rather the SV-40 virus contained in the polio vaccination. In addition, according to researchers from the Institute of Histology and General Embryology of the University of Ferrara, SV-40 has turned up in a variety other tumors. By the end of 1996, dozens of scientists reported finding SV40 in a variety of bone cancers and a wide range of brain cancers, which had risen 30 percent over the previous 20 years.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...io+cancer+fact+sheet&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I really don't care for shot's and I guess the only one I get on a regular basis is my flu shot...I have never had a problem with it(knock's on wood) and Thank's the Lord....
On the other hand I did get a Tetnus shot last year, and you talk about some one who was sick from a shot....but they said it 's better than what you could get if you didn't take the shot.. Hope I don't have to get that one again for a very long time.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'd take the cancer virus over polio if I had to choose. Polio sucks. I don't care if you like vaccines or not. It just seems silly to shake your fist and stir up public distrust. If I was a person that didn't like vaccines I would be a big proponent of them in public so more people besides myself got them and herd immunity was achieved without my contribution. 

That being said I actually do like most vaccines. I've certainly had enough of them after the army lost my medical records a few times in a row. The bug that can hurt me hasn't evolved yet I think. I have never had an adverse reaction to a vaccine other than a slightly under the weather feeling for a day. And that was when I was getting a lot of them at once. The bottom line is that we are much better off as a species since vaccines. Just ask all the people that DIDNT die of smallpox this year. Are they perfect? No. Does the good they do heavily outweigh the few instances of bad? Most certainly. 

If you don't like vaccines don't get them and be quiet about it. Let others, like myself, get them and contribute to herd immunity so you don't have too. We have had several long vaccine discussions on this forum. Nothing is ever resolved and opinions get tossed back and forth for weeks. Vaccines are like most things in life. Mostly good with some bad to be avoided by common sense. If traveling to some part of Africa please get vaccinated against some of their more harmful exotic diseases. If you choose to not get the flu vaccine and suffer through the flu so be it its on you. Just don't go out sick and spread it.

That's all I got to say bout that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~So 10-30 million people ages 50+ are at a high risk. Interesting~~~

The study I read said the cancer from monkeys was in the vaccine from 1955-1963.
Born 1950--I'm one of those because I am sure I was vaccinated before entering first grade--1955??

Walgreens has a shingles vaccine..and it would stop my herpes I. The trust isn't there.
No vaccines for me.
I discovered Hemp oil 3 months ago suppresses the sore from surfacing and it works well. After 40 years, wish I'd learned this when a teen.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Mostly a load of crap. I took the vaccine, I don't have cancer. I also took more vaccines than I can remember in 20 years in the military.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Jenny mcarthy , did you hack jerimyahs account?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> *If you don't like vaccines don't get them and be quiet about it.* Let others, like myself, get them and contribute to herd immunity so you don't have too. We have had several long vaccine discussions on this forum. Nothing is ever resolved and opinions get tossed back and forth for weeks. Vaccines are like most things in life. Mostly good with some bad to be avoided by common sense. If traveling to some part of Africa please get vaccinated against some of their more harmful exotic diseases. If you choose to not get the flu vaccine and suffer through the flu so be it its on you. Just don't go out sick and spread it.
> 
> That's all I got to say bout that.


Uhhh... I'm sorry.. but who are YOU to tell him to be quiet about it? I for one, am interested in this stuff and glad I read his post.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Uhhh... I'm sorry.. but who are YOU to tell him to be quiet about it? I for one, am interested in this stuff and glad I read his post.


Its just a logic thing. Vaccines work by creating a large enough segment of the population that has immunity from a disease to prevent a disease from being able to gain a foothold within the community. Therefore, if you do not wish to get a vaccine or any vaccinations then it is in your best interest for many others within the population to be vaccinated so you can reap the benefits without having to be vaccinated yourself. I wasn't telling the guy to shut up about it. I was simply pointing out the error in logic displayed when many of the anti vaccination crowd loudly and publicly condemn vaccines. It just doesn't make sense. Maybe I should have made that more clear. No offense meant.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Its just a logic thing. Vaccines work by creating a large enough segment of the population that has immunity from a disease to prevent a disease from being able to gain a foothold within the community. Therefore, if you do not wish to get a vaccine or any vaccinations then it is in your best interest for many others within the population to be vaccinated so you can reap the benefits without having to be vaccinated yourself. I wasn't telling the guy to shut up about it. I was simply pointing out the error in logic displayed when many of the anti vaccination crowd loudly and publicly condemn vaccines. It just doesn't make sense. Maybe I should have made that more clear. No offense meant.


My only objection was to you telling him to be quiet about it. I like hearing all sides and opinions. No harm, no foul.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had countless vaccines through the years. Some I'm sure did me lots a good. I've always gotten a flu vaccine ever year, doc always said with my health problems an my linea work it was a good idear. Never had a problem, UNTIL last year. It has affected the muscle in my left arm. Can't raise it up over my head, can't lay on it at night an doc says it'll prolly never get better. Oh, an don't get the flu vaccine again.

So, am I against vaccines? No, but like everthin else we do, it comes witha risk. It be each persons decision ifin they thin the risk outwieghs the advantages. Remember, without vaccines many folks would still suffer from many deadly er disablein disease.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wait--isn't the flu vaccine only targeting one of the 12 or so flus of that season? One that could have migrated and not even be affected by the vaccine prepared the year before??

IT IS A MONEY MAKER FOR BIG PHARMA--NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

JayJay said:


> Wait--isn't the flu vaccine only targeting one of the 12 or so flus of that season? One that could have migrated and not even be affected by the vaccine prepared the year before??
> 
> IT IS A MONEY MAKER FOR BIG PHARMA--NOTHING ELSE.


Dammit. I really don't care if you are for or against vaccines. I just hate bad info spreading. Producing a safe and effective vaccine requires about 12-15 years of research and costs estimated between $500 million and $1 billion dollars. New England Journal of Medicine. 351.23(2004): 2443. This financial landscape means that the vaccine industry is unlikely to invest in a product that will not both pay for itself and turn a profit--characteristics which (almost) require a significant demand in wealthy, developed countries. As a result, many potentially vaccine-preventable diseases--such as those primarily impacting the developing world--are left without large-scale research interest from multi-national vaccine manufacturers. Attempting to fill this void have been networks led by private philanthropies, governments, and public-private partnerships.

The costs of vaccines extend beyond research expenses to the development of dedicated, specialized production facilities for large-scale manufacturing. Particularly because vaccines are given to healthy individuals who are often members of vulnerable populations (children and the elderly), regulators are particularly concerned with maintaining production standards so as to reduce the likelihood of safety problems. While these additional requirements increase confidence in the safety of individual vaccine lots, they lead to increased costs.

Since it is estimated 60 percent of vaccine production costs are fixed, meaning they are incurred regardless of the amount of product produced, vaccines require a sizable market to be profitable. Unlike cholesterol or blood pressure medications that are prescribed to patients for years, vaccines are only given a limited number of times, dramatically reducing the potential market and profitability.

If there wasn't a statically benefit to it, insurance wouldn't pay for it. In most cases it's much more economical to pay the cost of care for the few that may become ill vs paying preventative care for everyone. The flu vaccine as well as many other vaccines are the exception to this trend in public Heath. This is because its targeted to a specific portion of the population and its only dosing is a one shot deal. We've seen plenty of vaccine shortages over the last 30 years because of the few companies producing them NOT turning profits. Then testing standards are either relaxed or subsided by government to keep the company producing the vaccine instead of turning to a more profitable drug.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't even get me started on those facts--I have not the time.:ignore:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

swjohnsey said:


> Mostly a load of crap. I took the vaccine, I don't have cancer. I also took more vaccines than I can remember in 20 years in the military.


No but you became a cancer to this forum so it kind of balanced out vract:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Back to the OP folks ...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

This document states that while this virus was found in certain types of cancers that are found in humans it has not been determined to be the cause of the cancer.

Just thought Id throw that out there. 

I have no issues with vaccines. I believe they've been more help than hinderance. Nothing is perfect. However everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't trust them and don't get them anymore. we got my oldest son the MMR vaccine. 12 hours later he was gone in a mental and emotional sense. he now has autism. mod-severe. but he is a wonderful son!! he has got some better as he has gotten older, but he will never have a normal life. never date, never get married or know the joy of being a daddy, will never have a job.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

JayJay said:


> ~~~So 10-30 million people ages 50+ are at a high risk. Interesting~~~
> 
> The study I read said the cancer from monkeys was in the vaccine from 1955-1963.
> Born 1950--I'm one of those because I am sure I was vaccinated before entering first grade--1955??
> ...


I saw a sign for that at Walgreen's; laughed my ass off. Shingles is a result of chicken pox vaccine toxins. So, we are supposed to get a vaccine to prevent the nervous system torture which is a result of a vaccine? That is not intelligent or reasonable thinking -end of story.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*
If the whole purpose of vaccines is to 'save children', why give a shot that statistics indicate will HARM more kids than it will HELP?*

*
"As Dr. Puliyel stated in his editorial asking India to protect the nation's children from this vaccine, "Trivialising all these deaths as coincidental deaths, or deaths due to SIDS, amounts to obscuring the real picture."

He also crunched the numbers and found that giving Indian children this vaccine doesn't even make any logical sense from a health care standpoint because, "It is apparent that to save 350 lives from Hib disease, 3,125 children will die from the adverse effects of the vaccine.""*

http://truthstreammedia.com/pediatr...by-bill-gates-gavi-who-will-kill-3125-babies/

"While neither the WHO nor GAVI (nor Gates for that matter) will likely ever admit the pentavalent vaccine is behind all these infant deaths, coincidence alone can't explain why so many otherwise healthy babies across so many countries were given this particular type of vaccine, and subsequently, all got fevers, went into crying jags and convulsions, and died."


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> Then testing standards are either relaxed.....to keep the company producing the vaccine....


Once you do that, you no longer have required and/or prudent oversight. That should scare everyone.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

jeremiyah said:


> I saw a sign for that at Walgreen's; laughed my ass off. Shingles is a result of chicken pox vaccine toxins. So, we are supposed to get a vaccine to prevent the nervous system torture which is a result of a vaccine? That is not intelligent or reasonable thinking -end of story.


I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you they jeremiyah. Shingles is the result of having had chicken pox. People have been suffering from shingles since long before the chicken pox vaccine existed.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you they jeremiyah. Shingles is the result of having had chicken pox. People have been suffering from shingles since long before the chicken pox vaccine existed.


I will second that, there is definitely evidence of shingles that pre-dates vaccinations so a theory that all shingles is caused by vaccines is irrational.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Once you do that, you no longer have required and/or prudent oversight. That should scare everyone.


You would think.... but the FDA requirement s are some of the most strict in the world. (Some have been pushing hard for less stringent control) What happens is third parties are brought in to evaluate or production guidelines are adjusted. If you fear that, then I would strongly suggest you never by fish abx. The FDA guidelines are strict for aquaculture but those sold for aquarium use or exotic pets have been long outsourced and fore the most part lack quality control and oversight. There are many reasons for this. 1. These exotics are not a food source. 2. The risk to environment is low. 3. The health of the exotic is usually not directed by a medixal professional. 4. There is not a need to report side effects/complications as ornamental fish have issues with communicating.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> I will second that, there is definitely evidence of shingles that pre-dates vaccinations so a theory that all shingles is caused by vaccines is irrational.


Ill third that. Shingles is a reactivation of latent herpes zoster virus. Once you get chicken pox it, the virus lies dormant in the nerve cell bodies. If you never had chicken pox, you arent going to get shingles. That fun is reserved for us that predate the vaccine.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I got the vaccine for free at the local base. It is supposed to be about 50% effective. My dad had shingles, ain't pretty.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you get Gulf War syndrome while you were at it?
They say all those vaccines they gave at the beginning had conflict issues and
caused the damn thing.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jeremiyah said:


> I saw a sign for that at Walgreen's; laughed my ass off. Shingles is a result of chicken pox vaccine toxins. So, we are supposed to get a vaccine to prevent the nervous system torture which is a result of a vaccine? That is not intelligent or reasonable thinking -end of story.


I got a problem with your reasoning.

5 years ago a dear friend got a very bad case of shingles in her eye. She never had the vaccine BUT she had chicken pox as a kid. How can she catch a virus if she never got the vaccine that you claim causes it?!

I had chicken pox twice as a toddler and K had a mild case of it as a child no one knew he had it. We only found out after he was tested for it. Now, Roo got the live virus vaccine and had 2 pox as a result. So now she has had chicken pox via the vaccine (as intended). No worries about her getting a very bad case of the pox from another child. No need to go to any "pox parties" when she is older. The vaccine has saved her from getting the pox as an adult and having it put her in the hospital.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't get vaccines either but I got the normal childhood vaccines that every kid got back then. Too many people see problems with other vaccines and don't get their kids immunized. It's only a matter of time before somebody's kid wakes up paralyzed by polio. Childhood vaccines don't cause autism. It's caused by an older male's defective sperm.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And Aluminum in vaccines.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Magus said:


> And Aluminum in vaccines.


Better hope not. The nanogram of aluminum that people used to be exposed to as an adjuvant in some vaccines are not near the amount that you get from 1. aluminum cookware. 2. Deodorant .....and the biggest risk of all....METAL WORKING and WELDING!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> and the biggest risk of all....METAL WORKING and WELDING!


What if you now only work with *steel*?

I used to do a lot of aluminum welding of aircraft components, and not always very well ventilated. I wonder sometimes how much damage I did.....


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Without a respirator, you're always going to be exposed to carbon monoxide, nitrogen oxides, and ozone if welding steel. Usually its small amounts but, you are talking micrograms or more per exposure. If there is any rust in the picture and you work around it frequently , you may be inviting a condition called siderosis. Its a classic pathology condition that demostrates adaption of the lungs and airways in response to irritants and the difficult of removing these by the body. Then there is also metal fume fever from the ZnO, MgO, and hopefully not cadmium or chromium released heating or welding from galvanized steel. 

The good news is that the body does remarkably well putting up with alot. The bad news is that you usually pay for it later with age. Pulmonary function tests are a good start to try and catch any obstructive or restrictive diseases early on. Hopefully if you haven't noticed anything, the dammage done was small.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

My understanding is that anybody who had chicken pox as a child still carries the virus in their body their whole life. I don't know what triggers shingles later in life but I have heard that if you're exposed to children who have chicken pox your own immunities get a boost and your chances of getting shingles goes down. I don't know if that's scientifically proven or not, but I think I read it somewhere.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't know what triggers shingles later in life


Don't feel bad, neither do the researchers. It is true that it is caused by the latent "chicken pox" virus, and they now How it occurs but not exactly what sets it off. Contact with infected children makes getting shingles less likely, as long as you have had chicken pox before (have immunity) otherwise you can get sick instead.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

*nonsense.*



BillS said:


> I don't get vaccines either but I got the normal childhood vaccines that every kid got back then. Too many people see problems with other vaccines and don't get their kids immunized. It's only a matter of time before somebody's kid wakes up paralyzed by polio. Childhood vaccines don't cause autism. It's caused by an older male's defective sperm.


90 year old men father perfectly healthy kids. I was 29 when my oldest was conceived. wanting to be good parents, we followed the vaccination protocols. 12 hours later, he had autism, though we didn't realize it at first. you can tell from the pictures we have from before the shots and then after. I am not gonna buy into a study funded by doctors and the drugmakers showing that the drugs they make are safe. just like I don't trust goverments that investigate themselves and decide everything is a-ok. this is all I am going to say on this subject.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Ay time you inject something into your body there is a risk. In 23 years of military service, I filled one shot record and half-filled another, so they shot a lot of wonderful stuff into me. 

Even "safe" injections can be dangerous. My wife's 83-year-old father fell and got a cut on his head. It had been a few years since he had a tetanus shot, so the doctor recommended he get a booster. He did, and then went home and began to react. They called 911 and the ambulance arrived in less than ten minutes, but they couldn't save him. He was dead within twenty minutes of showing symptoms, with his body so swollen he was unrecognizeable.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> What if you now only work with *steel*?
> 
> I used to do a lot of aluminum welding of aircraft components, and not always very well ventilated. I wonder sometimes how much damage I did.....


If your kids are normal, your "junk" still works" and you can think clearly, not much.

Assembly line MIG welder.
<----------


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Magus said:


> If your kids are normal, your "junk" still works" and you can think clearly, not much.
> 
> Assembly line MIG welder.
> <----------


Is that an endorsement or a warning?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Parents charged with murder of baby that was actually killed by vaccines

J. D. Heyes
Natural News
August 26, 2013

Parents in South Africa could face life in prison if convicted of murdering their baby girl, who died just days after being given what reports say were routine vaccinations.

Photo: US Army Africa via Flickr
According to a report at VacTruth.com, the child, known as "Baby A," had been given all of her vaccinations on time. On Sept. 25, 2012, when she was five months old, her parents - who were not named in the report - took her to a local clinic, where she was given a total of eight vaccines. She was then sent home:

Baby A's mother told VacTruth that the vaccinations were administered extremely harshly, with the nurse appearing to stab their daughter viciously with a variety of needles. Baby A received eight vaccines in total, the five-in-one vaccine Pentaxim said to protect against diphtheria, tetanus, acellular pertussis, haemophilus influenza type B (Hib) and polio; the hepatitis B vaccine; the rotavirus vaccine; and a vaccine said to protect babies against pneumocococcal and non-typeable haemophilus influenzae disease, Prenevar/Prenvar.

Repeated symptoms following vaccinations should have been a clue

The baby's mother said that after the vaccines, Baby A became very irritable and upset, and that she had difficulty settling down. The next day she was unable to move her legs, which then remained hard and swollen at an injection site for several days.

Amazingly, the mother said that wasn't the first time Baby A's legs became swollen and immobile. She said her daughter had a similar reaction after receiving vaccines earlier, a reaction that again lasted for a number of weeks, and which was documented by clinic personnel.

More from VacTruth.com:

The nurses recorded this reaction on Baby A's vaccination card and told Baby A's mother to use a warm face towel and massage her legs. When Baby A suffered the same side effect after vaccinations given on September 25, 2012, Mrs. A immediately used a warm face towel to soothe her daughter's legs and lessen the swelling.

According to the site, by Oct. 9, Baby A appeared normal and was kicking, smiling and playful, but the next day, her condition changed rapidly.

"[My daughter] woke up and appeared to be crabby and running a high fever. She was only was happy if we were holding her and carrying her," her mother told VacTruth.com. "That day, I gave her Panado and was dabbing her with a cool face towel to bring the fever down.

"At about 15:30 or so I had just finished feeding her and gave her to my husband to burp and as he was burping he heard her gasp for like a breath of air and when I looked at her she had collapsed on his shoulder and wasn't breathing," she continued. "She turned blue and we tried to give her CPR but as we were doing that she was throwing up and still was not breathing."

The couple rushed their daughter to a nearby hospital, where she was successfully resuscitated by emergency department personnel before being placed, still unconscious and on a ventilator, in a neonatal intensive care ward.

Doctors blame the parents

When the couple finally got to see a doctor about their daughter's condition, they were confronted with accusations that they may have caused intentional harm to their child:

After what seemed like forever, the doctor appeared and informed the anxious parents that their daughter had blood on her brain and appeared to have been shaken. He said that the little girl had multiple fractures of the long bones. When Mr. and Mrs. A asked the doctor what had happened to their daughter, the doctor was abrupt, saying, "I don't know, I wasn't there, why don't you tell me?"

Days later, Baby A's condition worsened and doctors recommended taking her off life support. The parents, who were accused of traumatizing their daughter, are blaming the vaccines.

"Baby A's vaccination card showed that at the tender age of five months she had received a total of 21 routine vaccinations," VacTruth.com reported. "This is a vast number of vaccinations and it is becoming evident that many babies of this age cannot tolerate an onslaught of toxins, chemicals and poisons of this magnitude."


----------

